# I&D Ganglion Cyst



## WonderCoder (Oct 12, 2009)

Could someone tell me the code for I&D of a ganglion cyst?

Thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 12, 2009)

Where is the ganglion? Did incision and drainage only?


----------



## WonderCoder (Oct 12, 2009)

The ganglion is on the medial aspect of the distal interphalangeal joint R toe.  The provider just used a scapel and made an incision and drained material out of it.


----------



## WonderCoder (Oct 12, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you considered 10060?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 12, 2009)

I think 10060 or 10061.


----------

